# "take it out of my tithe"



## Joseph Scibbe (Apr 15, 2010)

So, I currently attend the post chapel and that is where I thithed until I thought of a different way to give. Since the Chapel money is used to fund different ministries across the post is there any Biblical hinderance to me simply purchasing supplies for the ministries I work instead of putting the money is the plate for it to then get to the ministries that way. For example I buy Little Debbie cakes to take on soldier visitation and use that as part of my giving.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Apr 15, 2010)

It only counts if it goes in the plate.







. . . just kidding.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Apr 15, 2010)

Jimmy the Greek said:


> It only counts if it goes in the plate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tcalbrecht (Apr 15, 2010)

Unashamed 116 said:


> So, I currently attend the post chapel and that is where I thithed until I thought of a different way to give. Since the Chapel money is used to fund different ministries across the post is there any Biblical hinderance to me simply purchasing supplies for the ministries I work instead of putting the money is the plate for it to then get to the ministries that way. For example I buy Little Debbie cakes to take *on soldier visitation *and use that as part of my giving.


 
Why not just eat it yourself? (Deut. 14:23)


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Apr 15, 2010)

Is there mixing of money given in the Protestant, Catholic, Jewish and Muslim services? From my military service many years ago, I was under the impression such were accounted for separately. If not, I certainly would not give to this.

If treated separately, I'd not "tithe" to the chapel fund, as it is not a church. I might give some amount to the chapel program; but, my primary giving would be to a church where I had membership, though I was not physically present. This I did while I was in the military. You should be accountable to elders somewhere. The military chapel does not provide such accountability. You should support the work of the church where you are accountable.

There would be nothing wrong with your funding ministry causes with what you have designated for God's work, apart from money you give through the chapel or a church.


----------



## Jack K (Apr 15, 2010)

There's something to be said for giving up control of how your gift is spent. If you retain control, even if you use it for ministry, it seems less of a true gift. 

Since this is a chapel ministry I think you may have good reason for some leeway. But if you were talking about a church to which you belong as a member, I'd say it really needs to go in the plate. That's part of your submission to the church leadership.


----------



## Tim (Apr 16, 2010)

Yes, I believe the thing to do would be to channel the tithe into the organization of the local church. While there, this money would be managed by the elders and deacons who have been given this responsibility through their calling.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Apr 16, 2010)

If you tithe to the chapel, the money that is collected for that specific service goes to fund the ministries for that service. Now there is also something called the temple tax. Basically a percentage of all the tithes from all the services go into some general fund that is used for general soldier ministry. This fund can be used for Protestant, Catholic, Muslim, or any other ministry. It is up to the post CH to hand out these funds.


----------

